# ((4 PICTURES)) - Porsche 996 Twin-Turbo crash in Taiwan



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

A brand new Porsche 911 (996) Trubo crashed in Taiwan today and dig this, the headline of the news is *"SO WHAT I'M RICH."*

According to the news: "*&#8230;&#8230;..The owner of this Porsche was showing off to his friend by driving recklessly along the mountain road at the speed of over 110mph, he overturned the car and crashed; walked away with minor injury&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. The cost of this car in Taiwan is USD $220,000.00, and the owner plans to spend USD $100,000.00 to fix&#8230;&#8230;...*"




























I say "Poor Car!" if you ask me.

Any thoughts on this?

JIMMY


----------



## pintnight (Mar 19, 2002)

That car is fixable?


----------



## silroc (Dec 21, 2001)

hope no innocents were hurt


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Looking like a 645ci now :eeps:


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Looking like a 645ci now :eeps:


 :rofl:

:rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> I say "Poor Car!" if you ask me.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


 Looks a lot like a certain yellow porkchop owned by a Fester here.... 

I guess I need to be careful not to start calling it "shiao huang" :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Looks a lot like a certain yellow porkchop owned by a Fester here....
> 
> I guess I need to be careful not to start calling it "shiao huang" :eeps: :eeps:


Any flatter and it would have been "ping huang". :yikes:


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Looks a lot like a certain yellow porkchop owned by a Fester here....
> 
> I guess I need to be careful not to start calling it "shiao huang" :eeps: :eeps:


this one is from a car show featuring my 360 on the left:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> this one is from a car show featuring my 360 on the very left:


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

That dog is more brown than yellow to me...


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Is everyone in this thread Chinese?!? At any rate, very funny comments guys. :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Looks a lot like a certain yellow porkchop owned by a Fester here....


 That's what I thought too, Speed Yellow PorkChop.... :eeps:



doeboy said:


> I guess I need to be careful not to start calling it "shiao huang" :eeps: :eeps:


 What the heck is "shiao huang?"


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Looking like a 645ci now :eeps:


 :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> That's what I thought too, Speed Yellow PorkChop.... :eeps:
> 
> What the heck is "shiao huang?"


Yep... :eeps:

"shiao huang" literally translated means "little yellow". A common way to make it into a sort of "nickname"... the tv news seemed to give the poor car that nickname on the screen shots there.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

cantona7 said:


> Is everyone in this thread Chinese?!? At any rate, very funny comments guys. :rofl:


:rofl:

things that show chinese characters on it seem to catch my attention a bit more since that is not the everyday thing around here...


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey I just realized among my 1:18 Die-Cast Collection, I do have this one:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> Hey I just realized among my 1:18 Die-Cast Collection, I do have this one:


:yikes:

Now that's "shiao huang".... literally....


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> That dog is more brown than yellow to me...


Somehow the word yellow has broader latitude in Chinese. Perhaps it's the liquid output of the dog that was being pointed at?


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :yikes:
> 
> Now that's "shiao huang".... literally....


Here is "Shiao-Whay".... LOL


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> Here is "Shiao-Whay".... LOL


Ok, you are having too much fun! :rofl: Are you sure it's gray, not silver?


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> Ok, you are having too much fun! :rofl: Are you sure it's gray, not silver?


gray sounds betta... LOL


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> A brand new Porsche 911 (996) Trubo crashed in Taiwan today and dig this, the headline of the news is *"SO WHAT I'M RICH."*
> 
> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> JIMMY


admit it, you had a spontaneous ejaculation when you read that :eeps:


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

Damn, he managed to escape Darwin. Too bad.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

wow thats really awful...looks like another car went over it


----------

